# Where to get Bosch CX gen 4 mounting plates



## mhj.notenboom (11 mo ago)

So I have a lot of issues with my Bosch Performance CX gen 4 mounting plates.
The fitting of my Cannondale Habit NEO 3 carbon frame is too tight and there is tension on the M8x16 bolts when mounting.
Suddenly one of the nuts attached to the bracket came off on the inside after I had to dismount my engine because the pin torx screws got loose on the engine causing movement of the engine while pedaling. The M8 bolt turned left and right but no way to get it out. I had to drill the steel bolt out but because it turned it was not possible. I decided to drill from the other side going across holding the bolt head with the torx. After some hours of drilling I managed to get the bolt out so I could dismount the engine.
Now I need new brackets to remount. I am very concerned the same will happen again with the other nuts attached to the brackets. I drilled through a part of the engine housing. The engine is still working. The other mounting hole positions dont allow drilling across without destroying the engine.

Tips and discussions are welcomed


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

I don't think the mounting plate is your problem but rather your frame has wallowed out.

Maintenance is key.....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mhj.notenboom (11 mo ago)

REZEN said:


> I don't think the mounting plate is your problem but rather your frame has wallowed out.
> 
> Maintenance is key.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply.
It had a very tight fit from the day I got it. Difficult to mount unmount the motor.
What does wallow out mean? The frame has no function for the brackets other then providing a hole for fitting.


----------



## ruffian (Oct 26, 2005)

Did you mess with the plus 25 IPR security bolts that attach the retaining plate? Bosch has specific instructions on proper alignment of the motor plate. It obviously wasn't aligned properly if you couldn't get the plates to align with the frame. If you hadn't tampered with the bolts I would've taken the bike to your LBS/Bosch dealer before damaging it the way you did.


----------



## mhj.notenboom (11 mo ago)

ruffian said:


> Did you mess with the plus 25 IPR security bolts that attach the retaining plate? Bosch has specific instructions on proper alignment of the motor plate. It obviously wasn't aligned properly if you couldn't get the plates to align with the frame. If you hadn't tampered with the bolts I would've taken the bike to your LBS/Bosch dealer before damaging it the way you did.


There is no close by dealer where I live. All shipping. 
What do you mean with tampering? How is that done?


----------



## ruffian (Oct 26, 2005)

mhj.notenboom said:


> There is no close by dealer where I live. All shipping.
> What do you mean with tampering? How is that done?


Those security bolts are not to be removed from the case. They should be loosened 8-9 threads, one at a time, ONLY if they loosen to apply blue loctite and torqued to 8nm. You'd be noticing a lot of creaking if they were coming loose. If you remove them you lose alignment with the frame and run the risk of ruining the threads in the case.


----------



## mhj.notenboom (11 mo ago)

ruffian said:


> Did you mess with the plus 25 IPR security bolts that attach the retaining plate? Bosch has specific instructions on proper alignment of the motor plate. It obviously wasn't aligned properly if you couldn't get the plates to align with the frame. If you hadn't tampered with the bolts I would've taken the bike to your LBS/Bosch dealer before damaging it the way you did.


Ok I googled for the 25 IPR meaning. Yes I ordered these because the bolts come loose every 3 months or so. Even with locktite Now... I do a lot of jumping and rough riding twice a week. This might be unusual for the product. But I cannot get my bike to service all the time just to tighten the 25 IPR bolts. 
I now understand how to align the plates better. Just need to find out how to get new plates. 

I talked with many people how to get the M8 bolt out and all professionals said there was no way other than drilling.


----------



## mhj.notenboom (11 mo ago)

ruffian said:


> Those security bolts are not to be removed from the case. They should be loosened 8-9 threads, one at a time, ONLY if they loosen to apply blue loctite and torqued to 8nm. You'd be noticing a lot of creaking if they were coming loose. If you remove them you lose alignment with the frame and run the risk of ruining the threads in the case.


Yes that is exactly what happened multiple times. And i respected the 8nm and the blue locktite. I missed the alignment part. Need to figure that one out when I have new brackets (or at worse new drive).

Is there any instruction available for the lining out?


----------



## ruffian (Oct 26, 2005)

mhj.notenboom said:


> Yes that is exactly what happened multiple times. And i respected the 8nm and the blue locktite. I missed the alignment part. Need to figure that one out when I have new brackets (or at worse new drive).
> 
> Is there any instruction available for the lining out?


I can relate as mine had caused me issues as well. I don't have any documentation I can share, sorry. I'm not sure Bosch sells just the plates on the gen4. You should probably reach out to Bosch if you don't have a dealer. IMO the only negative on these motors is the bolt on mounting plates. Good luck. 👍


----------



## mhj.notenboom (11 mo ago)

ruffian said:


> I can relate as mine had caused me issues as well. I don't have any documentation I can share, sorry. I'm not sure Bosch sells just the plates on the gen4. You should probably reach out to Bosch if you don't have a dealer. IMO the only negative on these motors is the bolt on mounting plates. Good luck. 👍


Thnx. In worst case I will design the plates myself and have them 3d printed in titanium if I decide to spend a lot of time on it. Or i can have a guy weld new nuts on the bracket. 
It seems to be a design flaw nevertheless.

I just want to keep shredding...


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

I also have a Habit Neo, fortunately I haven't had this issue.


----------



## mhj.notenboom (11 mo ago)

SkiTalk'er said:


> I also have a Habit Neo, fortunately I haven't had this issue.


It is the Bosch CX gen 4 that has the design flaw. Not the Habit. The brackets come loose. I heard from other riders with other brands that had the screeching sound because of coming loose inside and even the inside bolds broken off.


----------



## mhj.notenboom (11 mo ago)

mhj.notenboom said:


> So I have a lot of issues with my Bosch Performance CX gen 4 mounting plates.
> The fitting of my Cannondale Habit NEO 3 carbon frame is too tight and there is tension on the M8x16 bolts when mounting.
> Suddenly one of the nuts attached to the bracket came off on the inside after I had to dismount my engine because the pin torx screws got loose on the engine causing movement of the engine while pedaling. The M8 bolt turned left and right but no way to get it out. I had to drill the steel bolt out but because it turned it was not possible. I decided to drill from the other side going across holding the bolt head with the torx. After some hours of drilling I managed to get the bolt out so I could dismount the engine.
> Now I need new brackets to remount. I am very concerned the same will happen again with the other nuts attached to the brackets. I drilled through a part of the engine housing. The engine is still working. The other mounting hole positions dont allow drilling across without destroying the engine.
> ...


Found this great company through this forum called

*performancelinebearings.com*

Great service and help. They are sending the brackets to me.


----------



## leogonzalezc (5 mo ago)

ruffian said:


> Those security bolts are not to be removed from the case. They should be loosened 8-9 threads, one at a time, ONLY if they loosen to apply blue loctite and torqued to 8nm. You'd be noticing a lot of creaking if they were coming loose. If you remove them you lose alignment with the frame and run the risk of ruining the threads in the case.


Where i can find this information about the torqued 8nm?


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

leogonzalezc said:


> Where i can find this information about the torqued 8nm?


Maybe:





Home - eBike Motor Repair


parts, service, repair, bosch, Brose, Yamaha, Shimano, Bafang, Impulse, Panasonic,Specialized turbo levo, Turbo Kenevo, Haibike, haibike ses sprocket bearing, Trek Powerfly, Cannondale, Santa Cruz heckler, motor problems,Kit, S, T, Gen 1, Gen 2, Gen 4, X, PW, PW-X, aftermarket, out-of-warranty




ebikemotorrepair.com


----------

